# remember me? I'm back...



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi everyone, hope you remember me 

I kind of disappeared off the face of the earth for a long while and thank you to those who have sent me messages and comments asking about me, so sweet of you guys!

So to make the long story short, during the summer - my family and I went out of town for 2 days and we left Coby at home with a dog sitter who came to check on him a few times a day. Well during the night, someone broke into our house and took a lot of our belongings. During that process, Coby was hurt :bysmilie: The sitter found him the next day unable to move and looking like a gonner - she rushed him to the vet and he turned out to have several broken ribs and other fractured bones here and there and had internal bleeding going on. We rushed back as soon as we heard the news and it broke my heart to see the poor little guy practically mummified and unable to move - but still so happy to see us and wagging his tail. He has been recovering slowly and now is almost back to normal. We had to shave him (his coat was almost full length too..  ), but now he has a short puppy coat and I think he looks adorable nevertheless. 

With all the hustle and bustle of things, taking care of Coby (& his vet bills.. :smheat + filing a report with the police + replacing things that were stolen + having to study + applying to dental school, I haven't had time to check back here much and fill you guys on what's been going on. I also thought looking at pictures of everyone's adorable malts running around while Coby was mummified in a cast might break my heart, so I've been scared to check here. 

But now I'm back, but very busy with my last semester of undergrad, so I probably won't be around as much as before but I thought I should let you all know what's been going on at least. Thank you for those of you who've been concerned and asked about me - it means a lot and I really appreciate it!! :biggrin:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Carol, it's great to hear from you. I always enjoyed your posts!

I am just horrified to hear what happened to your darling Coby. I can imagine how you must have felt. It's everyone's worst nightmare for sure. I am so glad that he survived the trauma and is healing well. 

I hope you'll find time for us here on SM!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Carol I've wondered where you've been!

I'm so sorry to hear about Coby, but I'm glad he's recovering and your dog sitter took him to the vet. :grouphug: 

If you ever need to go out of town again, let me know I'm always up for another Malt! 

Glad to see you're back and I hope to see you posting some more!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Welcome back!
I'm so sorry that Coby had been hurt so badly. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Good to see you!
I'm sooooo sorry to hear what happened to dear little Coby!! Poor dear little boy! I bet he was trying to protect the 'territory and he got punished. I am so glad he has pulled thru so well! God love him it must have been very traumatic for him..... and you!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm glad that you are back, Carol!!!! :biggrin: 

I'm so sorry to hear about Coby!!! :grouphug: I hope that he continues to get better and return to his normal lil spunky self!!!!

I can't believe all that you have been through!!! That is horrible!!! Enjoy your last semester of undergrad!!!  I so miss my undergrad days!!!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG Carol how horrible!! That just breaks my heart. I'm glad to hear he's recovering and so sorry he had to go through that.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow!!!so glad that coby is doing better.I hope that the creeps that did that to him get theres big time .


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Carol, that is just terrible to hear such horrible news~~~I just read in the news and observer newspaper in Raleigh, NC that this is happening to people who own dogs and there is a break in. They got two little dogs at one house and beat them up and at another house, they did the same to a dog. It is bad enough that someone would break in a house and steal things but to hurt innocent dogs, that is the worst!!!! I am so glad to hear that Coby is doing better......he is so lucky to have you. Good luck on your exams!!!!!! Give Coby a big kiss!!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Carol , words cannot express how truly sorry I am for the horror your family has gone through :grouphug: You are truly blessed that Coby is recovering :grouphug: I hope they find the evil people who did this to a poor innocent animal . Sarah


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What horrid human beings that would do that to a defenseless little dog. I'm so glad
he's doing better inspite of it all. Glad your life is settling down too. Good luck with
your last semester.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm just stunned....and speechless. I'm so very sorry. I'm glad Coby is getting back to normal health wise. How is he emotionally? I just can't even imagine what you've been going through. I'm just so very very sorry. Please give him a hug and kiss from me. I could just sit here and cry, thinking about what he went through. Hugs to you as well. How are you doing emotionally from this?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome back, Carol and Coby. I remember you but you probably don't remember me. What a horrible thing to happen. It breaks my heart to think of the poor little thing and how scared he must have been. What kind of people would do that do an innocent, little dog. Poor Coby. I'm so sorry he had to go through that and sorry you got robbed too. Thank God he has recovered. I hope he doesn't remember it at all.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What a horrible thing for someone to do to a poor little dog. It's just unbelievable how evil people can be. It's good to hear from you and glad he's getting back to normal. Did they catch the people who did this to you? Good luck with school!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a horrible story! I am so glad Coby is recovering.

Welcome back. We missed you!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh, Carol, I'm so sorry to hear what Coby went through. :smcry: I was wondering why you haven't been posting and I thought it was b/c of school. I can't believe those horrible people would hurt him but he must have been such a brave soul to try to protect your home from these intruders. I hope they catch whoever did this to your family soon. Big hugs to you and your Coby. :hugging:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What a horrible thing to happen. This is my worst nightmare. Somebody braking in and harming Alex.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Carol! I was wondering where you had been! I am so happy to see you back! Poor Coby!! I am so happy to hear he is doing better! Your family is in my prayers...


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Carol , it's so good to hear from you! Sorry for all that has happened to Colby, my heart and prayers go out to both of you!

Take care of yourself and good luck with your classes.

Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!

Joanne and Mateo


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh my....I can't believe the evil some people do. I'm so glad that Coby is on the road to recovery. Glad you're back.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't even imagine! I'm so glad Coby is doing better now. That just breaks my heart for you and Coby. I just don't understand people at all. It's sad that someone could do that. Hugs to that baby!
Jane


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH goodness, how AWFUL! I hope that your nerves can get back to "relaxed" and that your baby can FULLY heal. What a nightmare!

That is my biggest fear when I am at work! I know our dogs would bark their fool heads off if some stranger broke into our home, so that stranger either would harm them or kill them or take them. This is one reason why I begged my husband to install a home security camera system. I click it on before leaving and the four cameras right above all four of our doors to the outside of our home, each can cover the whole room, they are timed to go from one camera to the next every two minutes. I am so thankful he loves the doggies as much as I do.

Good luck with school and I wish you well. God bless you and Coby.

Melanie


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I am appalled reading about such a horrific experience for both you and Coby. I would probably spend the rest of my life in jail if I ever caught someone hurting my babies. :smmadder:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

So sorry to hear what happened to you and your sweet little fluffbutt. I hope he gets back to normal real soon and hope they catch the jerks that did this!!!!!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

and some people actually think humans are the most advanced species...  :blink: :smpullhair:


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

That is horrible! I am so sorry! *hugs* I don't know you (I really just joined), but I am glad your back! :biggrin:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Thats so awful! I am so glad you are back and that Coby is getting better. Poor little guy. He must have been terrified. I have wondered what had happened to you. I still have you bag for you. I shall hang on to it until you are ready for it.

I am so happy that you are okay!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG, Carol, I'm so sorry for you and Coby! I can't imagine the horror of it. Poor little Coby, they tried to silence him permanently! Is he alright? How long has he been in a cast? :eek2_gelb2: I just can't understand how some humans can be so cruel.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

aww! you guys are the best! thank you so much for your warm welcome :wub: 

Coby is almost back to his normal health. The vet said he's making a speedy recovery. 
but as for his emotional health - his behavior has changed noticeably. I think he's more sensitive to noises and people even more than he used to be. He just wants to bark at everything and definitely goes insane when a stranger comes to the house but if they come near him, he starts to tremble and shake really hard. :bysmilie: poor guy, I can't believe he went through all this as still a puppy - he's now 10 months old and is going to have to live with this experience for the rest of his life. However, I'm just thankful that the guy who broke in (he still hasn't been caught by the way - he robbed several other houses too :angry: ) didn't kill him at least and didn't cause any major major damage to his health. :blush: 

I'll definitely post up a new pictures of him with his new puppy cut when he is due out of his casts - he still has a few more weeks to go. I'm sure he'll be extremely happy to be able to move around more freely again :smilie_daumenpos: 

thanks again for your thoughts and prayers everyone! :grouphug:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

It is so hard to understand how someone could cause pain and harm to an innocent animal. I'm happy Coby is feeling better and i wish you much success your last semester.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:w00t: I'm shocked, I just told my dh that I worried about someone breaking into our house and taking my babies, but omg I just didn't think that they would hurt them :crying: I am sooooo sorry this happened :crying 2: I hope they get the lowlife that did that to Coby :smscare2: :smmadder: I hope he gets what he dreserves. :amen: I'm glad little Coby is doing better, I'll be praying for him :crying: my heart is breaking for you and him :crying 2:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Welcome back! I've been wondering about you.  

I am so very sorry to hear about what happened to Coby - what a nightmare :shocked: ! I can't imagine someone being so cruel! It breaks my heart to think about what poor little Coby went through. I'm glad he's better, and I pray he makes a full recovery soon - both physically and emotionally.

Hugs to you and Coby. God bless you. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Allison, Susie & Sadie


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Bless your heart. How awful!! Poor Coby!
good luck this semester and I hope Coby continues on the road to a complete recovery.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's hard to comprehend why anyone would hurt a poor defenseless pup. - no,.... it's impossible to comprehend. If they wanted to rob you, then they should have just taken your stuff. 

They say, what goes around, comes around......May they get what they deserve...double. I can think of some really awlful things to wish on them....but, I'll just think them, they are too terrible to even type out :brownbag: .

Glad Coby is healing. Now to heal his little heart...and mind. 

Welcome back.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

thank you all!! you guys are seriously the greatest :wub2: :hugging: (oooh! so many more new emoticons!! this is exciting!!!  )

I will be sure to pass on your messages to Coby too. I'm sure he'll be flattered that SM has been thinking of him :SM Rocks!:


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

Give him LOTS of cuddles for all of us! :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG my heart just sank reading your post. I can't believe someone not only broke into your home but hurt your beautiful baby too. I am so deeply sorry to hear of your and Coby's ordeal. Thank goodness he is getting better! I hope things continue to get better for all of you....and glad to have you back!!!


----------

